# Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser



## The Sorceress (9 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Não é para assustar ninguém, mas a actividade em Calatrava está a aumentar.

http://www.laverdad.es/agencias/201...importantes-emisiones-gases_201103091319.html

http://www.efeverde.com/esl/conteni...tes-emisiones-de-gases-en-hervidero-volcanico

http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php...-emisiones-de-gases-en-el-hervidero-volcanico

Basicamente o que está a acontecer é o seguinte: 

- Apareceu uma nova nascente (géiser)  no campo vulcânico. 
- Esta nascente, como é nova não tem um percurso para o desaguamento do seu caudal, portanto a água está a espalhar-se pelo terreno em volta, o que neste caso inclui o que resta de uma velha cratera vulcânica  idro-magmática.
- O artigo é de hoje e diz que já estão inundados cerca de 12 hectares de terra.
- A saída da água deve rondar os 400.000 litros por hora.

- Ao mesmo tempo que sai água, também saem emissões gasosas. Os gases são registados até 100 metros de longitude a partir do local de onde sai a água.

- São detectados os seguintes gases: Dióxido de Carbono (CO2) com presença em menor escala de: Radón, Ácido Sulfhídrico (H2S), Monóxido de Cabrono (CO) e Vapor de Mercurio.

Como aconteceu?

- Um agricultor tinha feito um furo há 30 anos para regar a sua vinha. 
Por volta do dia 3/4 de Março o poço transformou-se num gueiser, como mostra a imagem:







http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php...-en-una-zona-volcanica-del-campo-de-calatrava

Dia 6 de Março - A autarquia local pede a intervenção de peritos para descobrirem o que se passa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php...-la-confederacion-un-estudio-sobre-el-geyser-




Dia 7 de Março - Chegam os primeiros cientistas para estudar o ocorrido:





http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php/expertos-de-la-chg-y-la-junta-estudian-el-origen-del-geyser


Dia 8 - O Instituto Geográfico instala um sismógrafo no local do géiser. 




http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php...ctor-sismico-en-la-zona-del-geiser-de-bolanos



E chegamos ao dia de hoje: dia 9.
Neste momento temos peritos do Instituto Vulcanológico das Canárias e da 
Universidade de Castilla-La Mancha (UCLM) presentes no local. 

E este é o aspecto da vinha do pobre agricultor:





http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php...-emisiones-de-gases-en-el-hervidero-volcanico



Claro que não estou há espera de uma erupção vulcânica.
Mas parece  claro que o vulcanismo continua bem vivo nesta região da Península Ibérica.

Neste momento a única preocupação dos cientistas é o que fazer com tanta água (em 6 dias já criou uma pequena inundação, afectando a agricultura local) e ainda determinar a perigosidade dos gases emanados.


PS: Fiquei na dúvida sobre se devia continuar no tópico da Vulcanologia na PI ou se devia criar um novo tópico.
Como este é um fenómeno que está a acontecer neste momento e que nós vamos poder acompanhar e comentar, achei que merecia um tópico próprio.
Mas caso a moderação discorde, pode sempre colocar o meu post no tópico da PI e eliminar este novo tópico.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2011 às 23:41)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Muito interessante.
Um acontecimento isolado e uma oportunidade única para estudar esse vulcão que ainda dá sinais de vida.
A Enkeli é que vai gostar desta notícia!


----------



## Paulo H (9 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Há que determinar não só a perigosidade dos gases, mas também a qualidade da água em termos ambientais. Se o teor de CO2 e de H2S forem elevados, irá resultar numa água bastante ácida, prejudicial à agricultura (acção lixiviante), aos peixes, ou infiltrando-se nos poços.. E não nos devemos esquecer dos efeitos nefastos do mercúrio.

Terá de haver aí um estudo de impacte ambiental, de carácter urgente, para assim determinar as medidas de contenção necessárias!

A água deveria ser contida num lago artificial para que a sua  acidez pudesse ser controlada, enfim, homogeneizada e neutralizada adicionando cal apagada ou com hidroxido de sódio (soda caustica), na proporção necessária.


----------



## The Sorceress (9 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Vídeos:

http://www.masclm.com/noticia.php/aparece-un-pequeno-hervidero-de-agua-en-una-zona-volcanica


----------



## Enkeli (13 Mar 2011 às 11:28)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Ola a todos 

Olá belen... sim adorei bastante esta noticia 

é bastante interessante esta situação, só tenho pena q o agricultor é q tenha saido prejudicado, e q mais pessoas e animais sofram com isto. 

eu li também a algures (peço desculpas por não me recordar onde exactamente) que a possibilidade de ocorrer uma erupção em calatrava era bastante remota, apesar de haver actividade vulcãnica.  será que com o aparecimento desde novo geiser quererá indicar que não será assim tão remoto haver uma erupção? (n digo agora, mas daqui a alguns tempos).

o que acham?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 14:18)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

A probabilidade de erupção continua a ser bastante remota. O aparecimento deste gaiser mostra apenas que o campo continua com actividade. 
Alias, o gaiser é de agua fria - morna, nada de águas em ebulição e carregadas em gazes e enxofre. 

Embora que com isto se possa provar que existe movimentação interna, o que leva a um aumento de pressão sobre o aquífero!
Temos de ter em conta também que os aquíferos estão cheios, pois a precipitação tem sido abundante e já não há tanta exploração dos mesmos por utilização de aguas de barragens. Com isto qualquer pequeno aumento de pressão implica uma grande "dor de cabeça" para as aguas que são exprimidas para o exterior.


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 14:49)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Vi nas noticias da televisão publica espanhola a semana passada uma reportagem sobre este incrível sucesso. Já deixou de "jorrar" a água e entretanto normalizou segundo contavam. Mas terá deixado na atmosfera uma enorme quantidade de gases entre eles CO2 (falaram em cerca de 40 toneladas! ).

Programa España Directo - El géiser se detuvo


----------



## The Sorceress (16 Mar 2011 às 17:57)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Se continua-se e com os níveis de gases libertados, os cientistas tinham um certo receio, em termos de riscos para a saúde da população e também teriam de canalizar/encaminhar a água expelida.


Nunca houve o risco eminente de uma erupção.
Tal como o Gil Algarvio disse, a possibilidade é mesmo muito, muito, remota.


----------



## irpsit (7 Mai 2011 às 20:09)

*re: Campo de Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser *

Pois, na Islândia, existe actividade geotérmica com fumarolas e geiseres onde os vulcões não tem erupções há vários milhares de anos. E existe igualmente actividade geotérmica em vulcões com erupções mais recentes. Outros vulcões activos não têm qualquer tipo desta actividade na sua proximidade. Portanto, isto só indica que há calor sob os lençõis freáticos (magma mais próximo da superfície) mas nada mais.


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2013 às 11:11)

*Re: Calatrava: Nasceu um novo géiser*

Aconteceu novamente durante um furo



> *Un nuevo géiser que arroja agua a más de dos metros de altura aparece en Bolaños de Calatrava*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

